# How long do you wait? Post your times



## UberPissed

I was just curious as to how long you all wait? I hear some people almost go as far as starting a 5 minute timer.

Does anyone start the meter before they get in?

I have on occasion done this. One time I waited at a bar for 10 minutes - called, he said he would be "right out" I started the meter and just let it run for 23 more minutes before ending the trip and took my $8.

I know uber is uber consumer friendly, but it would be great if there was a 2-3 minute grace period - once you hit arrive, it starts automatically at that time.

Also - what is your policy on wrong address entered? In Chicago people commonly use the pin. They are tourists and don't know the streets. So when I arrive I call and say where are you, and they are a street over, which on Chicago, could take 5+ minutes to get to given the one ways (especially around river north and Michigan). Do you start the meter and then pick them up? I'm tired of subsidizing people's mistakes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Everything I have read from Uber says that I should wait 10 minutes. While I believe that is too long, that is what I do. I will not start the meter unless the customer has expressly said that it was OK for me to do so. One down side to starting the meter is that the customer can rate you. If I was your customer who got billed for the 23 minutes wait, I would rate you a "1" and then I would ask Uber to void the trip and charge, which I assume that they would. If you had waited the 10 minutes and then cancelled as a no show, you would have had a chance to get the cancel fee (assuming it wasn't his first) and he would not have been able to rate you.

Lyft now starts the meter one minute (I think) after you hit the "arrive" button.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Hours for a Ping


----------



## GearJammer

Do not wait more than 5 min without starting the meter or cancel as a no show, here's why:

5 min drive to passenger, 10 minute wait, 5 minute trip = 3 slave wage trips per hour max, cut your wait time in half and increase your slave wage trips per hour by 33%.


----------



## UberPissed

Good for Lyft - this is how it should be done. 

I don't know - if a person says "I'll be out in a minute" you have one f'ing minute to get out here... then I am starting the meter. If the fares were higher, I could justify it. Perhaps for people that I have to wait more than 3-4 minutes, I will rate them a 1. 

It may be my analytical nature, but I like to constantly run these science experiments as to how to maximize income. 3 weeks ago I started lamenting about Uber to riders. My tip frequency went from almost nothing to a much higher tip frequency. 

Since driving, I think I got 7 tips in the following amounts (all a foggy estimate)
$20 on $30 fare - 8 weeks ago
$5 on $6 -4 weeks ago
$10 on $9 - last week
$5 on 8 - last week
$20 on $11 (gave him some tax advice on the way) - last week
$4 on 7 - last week
someone left a lighter in my car too. Does that count?

I just put in a notice in my car about tipping, which only netted 1 tip (only 4 rides though) 

I'm thinking of making a sign about "how to get the most out of uber" and providing some tips to the passenger, e.g.:

Many people have lots of questions when entering an Uber vehicle. Here is some information that will will find helpful and maximize your uber experience.

1. Did you know that I rate you as well? When the ride is over, you have the ability to give me 1-5 stars. I also can rate you. Your rating is seen by subsequent drivers, and they may decide not to pick you up, based on a low rating. That's why we should both try to be awesome to each other when the trip starts.

2. Tipping is NOT included in your fare. Uber used to say that "tipping is included in your fare" however, per the company website, it now reads: Being Uber means there is no need to tip drivers with any of our services." Tipping is not expected (by Uber) but certainly appreciated (by drivers). The change in wording was so Uber can skirt the laws on TAXI regulations. That is why you can go to your account and set a predetermined tip amount, but there is a disclaimer that it ONLY applies to TAXI services. I am explaining this not for the purpose of soliciting a tip, but rather setting the record straight. Many people leave the car thinking they already tipped, when in fact, they have been misled by Uber.

3. Let's both show up on time. Nobody likes to wait. When you have to wait for a car, it makes you grumpy. When we have to wait for you, it costs us money. For example, a 2 miles, 10 minute ride will cost you approximately $6.40. It may take your driver 5 minutes to get to your location. If your driver waits 5 minutes for the passenger, the trip is now 20 minutes, and the driver only keeps $5.12 (see why tipping is appreciated). 

4. Pile in (up to 4 people of course). Occasionally I get a group of 5 (or even 6) people that want to pile in. Here is why that is a bad idea: a) doing so voids the drivers insurance policy. Which means if he gets in an accident, and you get injured (which you have a good chance, since there are only 5 seat belts) you will not be covered. Uber is super cheap. If you have 5+ people, get 2 cars. It will still be cheaper than a large taxi. Or request an UberXL; c) Uber really doesn't due any due dilligence with their drivers. Sure, I am a great driver, but it was SUPER easy for me to start this.

Thoughts? Too wordy, i know.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

UberPissed said:


> ...
> 
> It may be my analytical nature, but I like to constantly run these science experiments....


In the scenario you began with you waited at a bar for 10 minutes and then started the meter without permission and ran it for 23 minutes. If you had "cancel-no show'ed" after 10 minutes you might have gotten $5 for your time and you would have been on-line to possibly receive another ride. Instead, you spent 33 minutes to earn $8 that could easily be reversed and subject you to possible deactivation. I don't see the analytics there.



GearJammer said:


> Do not wait more than 5 min without starting the meter or cancel as a no show, here's why:
> 
> 5 min drive to passenger, 10 minute wait, 5 minute trip = 3 slave wage trips per hour max, cut your wait time in half and increase your slave wage trips per hour by 33%.


If Uber won't pay you the no-show fee because you didn't wait the full 10 minutes, then I don't see a great advantage in leaving 5 minutes early. Granted, you are in a bad situation either way.


----------



## UberPissed

Oc_DriverX said:


> In the scenario you began with you waited at a bar for 10 minutes and then started the meter without permission and ran it for 23 minutes. If you had "cancel-no show'ed" after 10 minutes you might have gotten $5 for your time and you would have been on-line to possibly receive another ride. Instead, you spent 33 minutes to earn $8 that could easily be reversed and subject you to possible deactivation. I don't see the analytics there.
> 
> If Uber won't pay you the no-show fee because you didn't wait the full 10 minutes, then I don't see a great advantage in leaving 5 minutes early. Granted, you are in a bad situation either way.


Ironically - the 23 minute wait was my very first fare. Should have taken that as a sign.


----------

